# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco Router Adsl over pstn 857 series

## Kserafeim

Καλησπέρα πρόσφατα αγόρασα ένα Cisco Router 857 και μου έχουν παρουσιαστεί τα εξής προβλήματα.: 

1)το sdm δεν γινεται εγκατασταση σε λειτουργικό windows 2000 ? προσπάθησα να το κάνω install και μου έβγαλε μήνυμα ότι δεν γίνεται εγκατάσταση στο συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό...Ξέρει κάνεις για ποιο λόγο να μην γινεται εγκατάσταση ? Είναι δυνατόν επαγγελματικο εργαλείο να μην γινεται εγκατασταση σε server ?


2)Έχω μία σύνδεση 384 adsl της otenet και μέχρι τώρα είχα το jetspeed 520i το οποίο το κακόμοιρο δεν αντέχει γιαυτό και πήρα το cisco.Το πρόβλημα που μου παρουσιαζεται στο cisco είναι ότι ναι μεν με τις ρυθμισεις που του εκανα αναγνωρίζει τα dns του οτε και μπορώ και κάνω Ping καποιες διευθυνσεις όπως www.google.com Και διαφορες άλλες αλλά δεν μπορω να το δω σε explorer..στην ουσια δεν έχω ιντερνετ ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει. ? εχω δοκιμάσει σχεδον ολες τους πιθανους συνδυασμους για τις ρυθμισεις στο Internet αλλα δεν μπορω να δω στον explorer τις σελιδες..Μήπως πρεπει να βρώ εκδοση sdm Που να είναι συμβατή με τα 2000 και να κάνω από κει τις ρυθμίσεις ή δεν έχει σχέση?

----------


## gatoulas

Κάνε post το configuration να σου πούμε, ειδάλλως πρέπει να μυρίζουμε τα δάχτυλά μας

----------


## Kserafeim

Οι ρυθμίσεις που έχουν γίνει στο router είναι εξής:

1) Στο πεδίο internet(wan) το encapsulation: PPPoA(AAL5MUX)

VPI: 8  VCI 35
Address type: Ip Negotiated (όμως έχω static ip με subnet 32bits αλλά όταν  βάζω τη   ρύθμιση για static ip και το συγκεκριμένο subnet που μου έχει δώσει ο οτε δεν την δέχεται. 
Authentiation Type: Chap και PaP

2) Enable Nat
3) Η επιλογή για routing είναι Default με interface Dialer0
4)Έχω κάνει disable to firewall του router και  χρησιμοποιώ static ip στο δίκτυο

P.S. Το pc Που χρησιμοποιώ είναι στα pentium 3 στα 400mhz και χρησιμποιώ windows 2000 server..με το jetspeed που έχω το Internet παίζει με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις στο pc.
Αυτό που μου προκαλεί εντύπωση είναι ότι μπορώ να κάνω Ping addresses στο Internet αλλά τίποτα αλλο

----------


## Kserafeim

This is the running config of the router: 10.1.1.56
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
!version 12.3
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 ****.
!
username Blablabla privilege 15 secret 5 *********
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
no ip source-route
!
!
ip cef
ip tcp synwait-time 10
no ip bootp server
ip domain name blabla.gr
ip name-server 195.170.0.1
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
no ftp-server write-enable
!
!
!
! 
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$$FW_OUTSIDE$
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet2
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet3
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface Vlan1
 description ********
 ip address 10.1.1.56 255.255.255.0
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip route-cache flow
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname blabla@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 7 13576yF405E5953
 ppp pap sent-username blabla@otenet.gr password *******

ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 5 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 10.1.1.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
control-plane
!
banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport preferred all
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login local
 transport preferred all
 transport output telnet
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport preferred all
 transport input telnet ssh
 transport output all
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end

----------


## gatoulas

Σε interface config Για το dialer0 δώσε:

no ip mtu 1452
ip tcp adjust-mss 1452

Αυτό με μια γρήγορη ματιά

----------


## Kserafeim

Δυστυχώς το δοκίμασα αυτό αλλά δεν έπαιξε.

Το πρόβλημα έχει σχέση μάλλον με τα DNS Settings.Γίνεται το εξής κουλό,μπορώ και κάνω Ping σε κάποια site αλλά ο browser μου δεν ανοίγει σελίδες.Δοκιμασμένο σε δύο υπολογιστές επομένως φταίει το cisco.Και το χειρότερο που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι μερικές σελιδες που είχε ο browser στο  cache του π.χ. google τις άνοιξε και δουλευαν κανονικά  ένω εκανε search σε queries που *δεν έιχα χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ(δεν τα είχε στο cashe)*.Το ίδιο εγινε και με άλλα παρόμοια sites.

Μπορει να με βοηθήσει καποιός σε αυτό γιατι έχω τρελαθει δυο μέρες και είμαι ξενυχτισμένος και ακόμα δεν έχω βρεί την λύση μετά από τόσο ψάξιμο στο internet.

----------


## Kserafeim

Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο μου version running config του cisco






> Building configuration...
> 
> Current configuration : 2896 bytes
> !
> ! Last configuration change at 08:30:08 PCTime Wed Nov 23 2005 by blabla
> ! NVRAM config last updated at 04:58:57 PCTime Wed Nov 23 2005 by cisco
> !
> version 12.3
> no service pad
> ...

----------


## Kserafeim

ξερει κανεις ?

----------


## chatasos

tracert από κάποιο pc σου σε κάποια ip δουλεύει?
Αν ναι, δοκίμασε να περάσεις τους dns servers και στα pc σου.

----------


## Kserafeim

δυστυχως το έχω δοκιμασει και αυτό δεν γινεται τιποτα...trace route εχω κανει και δουλευει μια χαρα..όπως και τα dns έχω περασει

----------


## pasas9

Το 857 τελικα δεν ειναι συμβατο με καποιους τυπους dslam,πιθανον siemens 2 ο 2ος παθων,.
Εαν δεν υπηρξε επικοινωνια με cisco με βλεπω απο Δευτερα να μαθαινουμε περισσοτερα
για τη λυση του προβληματος...

----------


## Kserafeim

Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράμματα όπως τα λέει ο pasas9 εγω πριν κάποιες μέρες έμαθα ότι δεν είναι συμβατό το router μου στα dslam siemens2 και τρελάθηκα....μου είπανε να κατεβάσω το καινούργιο firmware μήπως δουλέψει...Πάντως από το site της Cisco άκρη δεν έβγαλα...Δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το firmware το καινούριο αλλά ουτε το ios έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα με το site της Cisco τι παίζει ? Πως κάνεις download  το Firmware ? έχω κάνει και register και άκρη δεν έβγαλα.....

----------


## hedgehog

Βασισμένος σε αυτό, υποθέτω πως αν απευθυνθείς απευθείας στην Cisco Hellas θα σε προμηθεύσουν με το IOS που χρειάζεσαι

----------


## Kserafeim

Αυτο το διάβασα εαν δείς εχω απαντησει κιολας..Προτιμώ από το site αν ξέρεις....

----------


## euri

Από το site της Cisco δεν μπορεί ο τελικός χρήστης να κατεβάσει κάποιο IOS image.  Θα πρέπει να αποτανθείς στον προμηθευτή σου, ή να ψάξεις να το βρεις από εναλλακτικές πηγές.

----------


## Kserafeim

απαράδεχτο για την cisco

----------


## cprotopapas

> απαράδεχτο για την cisco


Δεν ήξερες,δεν ρώταγες;Απλά,όταν παίρνουμε κάτι ας ψάχνουμε ΛΙΓΟ παραπάνω.

----------


## Kserafeim

Πλακα κάνεις νομίζω .... να ρωτησω τι ? αν τα Cisco ta router είναι συμβατα με dslam siemens2? που ουτε καν ήξερα τι ακριβως παίζει με τα dslam....Αυτές τις μαλακ*ες με τα dslam πάντως δεν τα καταλαβαίνω οι ανθρωποι πρέπει να είναι καραγκιόζηδες!!!!!
Είναι δυνατον να μην είναι συμβατά με την CISCO και γενικώς με οποιοδήποτε router τελοσπαντων....

----------


## cprotopapas

> Πλακα κάνεις νομίζω .... να ρωτησω τι ? αν τα Cisco ta router είναι συμβατα με dslam siemens2? που ουτε καν ήξερα τι ακριβως παίζει με τα dslam....Αυτές τις μαλακ*ες με τα dslam πάντως δεν τα καταλαβαίνω οι ανθρωποι πρέπει να είναι καραγκιόζηδες!!!!!
> Είναι δυνατον να μην είναι συμβατά με την CISCO και γενικώς με οποιοδήποτε router τελοσπαντων....


Στην Ελλάδα ΟΛΑ είναι δυνατά mate :Razz:

----------


## pasas9

Εγω αποτην αλλη το εψαξα αρκετα(αλληλογραφια με
 cisco,τηλ. επικοιν. μαζι τους ,με πηραν δυο φορες απο Αμερικη το Σαββατο!!).
Εκανα την αναβαθμιση αλλα δεν αλλαξε τπτ.
Εχω την εκδοση εαν την θες.
Την εστειλαν στο eshop που εκανα την αγορα ,
αφου πρωτα ανοιξαν case στη Cisco 
Τωρα εχει παει στην infoquest, που ειναι ο μεταπωλητης για την Ελλαδα,
 για ελεγχο,αυριο μου
ειπαν να περασω να το παρω.
Το παραρτημα της Cisco στην  Ελλαδα ασχολειται μονο με οσους εχουν συμβολαιο
μαζι τους
Νεοτερα απο αυριο ελπιζω ευχαριστα...
Η αξιοπιστια καπου μπαινει σε λαβυρινθο :Whistling:

----------


## pasas9

Πηγα για την παραλαβη.
Μου το δινουν και τους ρωταω τι εκαναν.
Α:Αντικαταστση  :Whistling:  
Ε:Τι αντικασταση;,Το μηχανημα ειχε προβλημα συμβατοτητας.
Α:Μισο να μιλησετε με τον τεχνικό..
Ο τεχνικος μου λεει πως εκανε νεα αναβαθμιση ,νουμερο 2 (12.4T version),και τωρα δουλευει.
Ωραια, του λεω το δοκιμασες
Α:Ναι στη γραμμη μας,και δουλευει.
Ε:Η γραμμη σας πανω σε τη Dslam πεφτει ξερεις;Καθοτι σας το εγραψα οτι εχει προβλημα συγχρονισμου με Siemens 2 :RTFM:  
A: Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω :Thumbdown0:  
Τα λαμπακια μου αρχιζουν να συντονιζονται. :Cool:  
Ωραια παρτε ενα τηλ. στο 1242 να σας πουν.
Α:Ενταξη περιμενετε λιγακι.....
Μετα απο 1 ωρα αναμονης  ερχεται η απαντηση.
Ερικσον..
Η συνεχεια στην φαντασία σας...
Περιμενω απαντηση απο Cisco γιατι  εδω ειναι
....Ελλαδα

----------


## Kserafeim

Α,ωραία δηλαδή δεν βρήκες λύση ούτε απο κεί..Οπως λες στην ελλάδα είμαστε....Λύση δεν βρίσκεις....Περιμένω να μου δώσουν το Firmware να δω αν θα δουλέψει...Εύχομαι να δουλέψει....

----------


## asimas

> Δεν ήξερες,δεν ρώταγες;Απλά,όταν παίρνουμε κάτι ας ψάχνουμε ΛΙΓΟ παραπάνω.


Ναι....
Δηλαδη εσυ πριν πας να παρεις μοντεμ  ρωτηκσες τον οτε τι DSLam εχει στον κομβο σου?? Πλακα μας κανεις?
Γιατι το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα του Kserafeim το τεσταραμε και παιζει σε αλλο κομβο του ΟΤΕ κανα χιλιομετρο πιο πανω.

Κουλο παντος το προβλημα και ακομα ποιοι κουλοι οι παπ@ριδες στην CISCO.Καλα ξεμπερδεματα...αν και σε βλεπω  Kserafeim  να χτυπας κανα USR;-)

Και η φαση ποια ειναι με την Ifoquest-CISCO...
Μετα απο επιπονη προσπαθεια να κανουμε το 857 να δουλεψει, γιατι που να παει το μυαλο μας στην ασυμβατοτητα, πηραμε την Infoquest και τα λεγαμε με ενα τεχνικο κανα 20λεπτο και μας ελεγε να τα απιστευτα αλλα τιποτα για τυχον προβλημα συμβατοτητας. Και το θεμα  ειναι οτι η CISCO θεωρειται και η καλυτερη εταιρια σε networking....

----------


## gatoulas

Αυτό φανερώνει το ποσοστό παγκοσμίως. Δε θεωρείται απλά κορυφαία η Cisco. Είναι!
Και η εξάλλου η ασυμβατότητα δεν είναι μεταξύ cisco μηχανών...
Τέλος πάντων με το 12.4 παίζει και με τα προβληματικά Siemens II.

----------


## pasas9

> Τέλος πάντων με το 12.4 παίζει και με τα προβληματικά Siemens II.


Που το ειδες να δουλευει;
Το ιδιο ανεφερε και ο τεχνικος της Ciscο.
Μονο που κανεις απο τους δυο σας δεν μα λεει πως.
Η μαλλον αυτος λεει περιπου οτι φταιμε που δεν δουλευει:
What ADSL chipset is used in the Siemen's DSLAM?   This link shows the DSLAM interoperability with Cisco 857.  
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...d8028a9a9.html

----------


## gatoulas

> Που το ειδες να δουλευει;
> Το ιδιο ανεφερε και ο τεχνικος της Ciscο.
> Μονο που κανεις απο τους δυο σας δεν μα λεει πως.
> Η μαλλον αυτος λεει περιπου οτι φταιμε που δεν δουλευει:
> What ADSL chipset is used in the Siemen's DSLAM?   This link shows the DSLAM interoperability with Cisco 857.  
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...d8028a9a9.html


α) Το είδα σπίτι μου εκτός των άλλων
β) Εσύ δηλαδή αποκλείεις το να κάνεις κάτι λάθος;
γ) Τι δοκιμές έχεις κάνει; Πώς είναι το ATM interface σου, στην τελική με άλλο router παίζεια κανονικά. Δέ ξέρω τί σου είπαν και έκανας στην Quest αλλά εδώ αν δε δόσεις συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες για το τί έχεις κάνει και τι συμπεριφορές παρατηρείς (π.χ. χρησιμοποίηση aal5mix encap και παρατήρησα αυτό κοκ) πώς περιμένεις να σε βοηθήσουμε; Η φούρκα η μάγισσα είμαστε;

Όπως και νά' χει, καλά ξεμπερδέματα.

----------


## kadronarxis

κσεραφειμ,
μήπως φταίει η απόσταση και δεν συγχρονίζεται με το dslam?
Δοκίμασε με κάποιο speedtouch, το οποίο αντέχει στις μεγάλες απόστάσεις όσο κανένα άλλο.

Αυτό το ERIKSON πάντως, ήταν τρομερό!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Έπρεπε να ξαναρωτήσεις: Ρε παιδιά, μήπως Sony ericsson ? χαχαχαχα

----------


## cprotopapas

> Ναι....
> Δηλαδη εσυ πριν πας να παρεις μοντεμ ρωτηκσες τον οτε τι DSLam εχει στον κομβο σου?? Πλακα μας κανεις?
> Γιατι το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα του Kserafeim το τεσταραμε και παιζει σε αλλο κομβο του ΟΤΕ κανα χιλιομετρο πιο πανω.
> 
> Κουλο παντος το προβλημα και ακομα ποιοι κουλοι οι παπ@ριδες στην CISCO.Καλα ξεμπερδεματα...αν και σε βλεπω Kserafeim να χτυπας κανα USR;-)
> 
> Και η φαση ποια ειναι με την Ifoquest-CISCO...
> Μετα απο επιπονη προσπαθεια να κανουμε το 857 να δουλεψει, γιατι που να παει το μυαλο μας στην ασυμβατοτητα, πηραμε την Infoquest και τα λεγαμε με ενα τεχνικο κανα 20λεπτο και μας ελεγε να τα απιστευτα αλλα τιποτα για τυχον προβλημα συμβατοτητας. Και το θεμα ειναι οτι η CISCO θεωρειται και η καλυτερη εταιρια σε networking....


Ίσως σου φανεί παράδοξο,αλλά ΝΑΙ!!!..πριν πάρω modem κοίταξα την λίστα με τα DSLAMs που υπάρχει σε ένα άλλο post εδώ.

----------


## Kserafeim

kadronarxis εχω το jetspeed ήδη πάνω και δουλεύει κανονικά.Πάντως το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι στην Eλλαδίτσα που είμαστε δυστυχώς πρέπει όλα να τα περιμένεις και αυτό με την συμβατότητα ήταν το τελευταίο που περίμενα τουλαχιστόν εγώ που δεν είχα γνώση περι dslam και παπαριές και λέω παπαριές γιατί είναι απαράδεχτο όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω να μην είναι συμβατά με όλα τα router!!!!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Όπως τα λες, δυστυχώς.
Έτσι θα την πατούσα και εγώ....
θα πρότεινα υπομονή.

----------


## Kserafeim

Υπομονη....
Το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να κάνω ανταλλαγή το router σε κάτι άλλο αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το έχω πάρει από κάποιο "μεγαλο" καταστημα(πλαίσιο,e-shop) και απο κει που το πήρα δεν νομίζω να δεχτεί να μου το ανταλλάξει όποτε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται το πουλάω  :Razz:  δώρο και ένα dslam siemens2  :Razz:

----------


## pasas9

gatoulas τι ακριβως μας λες τωρα;
Εχεις δουλεψει το 857 k9  ή το εχεις και συ;
Εαν το εχεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις ποστ το config σου;
Οσο για μενα εαν θες να ξερεις εχω
δωσει ολες τις λεπτομερειες σε αυτον τον τυπα

Ron Lugue                           
Network Consulting Engineer
rlugue@cisco.com
1(408)525-6794
Cisco Systems, Inc.(R)

Εαν πιστευεις οτι ξερεις περισσοτερα 
τοτε πες το να δημοσιευσουμε και δω.
Εαν παλι οχι δεν τρεχει τπτ.

----------


## Kserafeim

gatoulas δεν νομιζω να εχει κανει κατι λαθος αν είναι κανε  post το config σου.. αλλα και πάλι τι να το κάνω απο την στιγμη που ξέρω ότι με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις παίζει στο σπιτι του asimas  που είναι ενα χιλιομετρο απο δω που δεν παίζει οπότε δεν φταίνε οι ρυθμισεις...Θέμα συμβατότητας είναι και όχι απο λάθος ρυθμίσεις απο την στιγή που είναι δοκιμασμένες.

----------


## gatoulas

> gatoulas τι ακριβως μας λες τωρα;
> Εχεις δουλεψει το 857 k9  ή το εχεις και συ;
> Εαν το εχεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις ποστ το config σου;
> Οσο για μενα εαν θες να ξερεις εχω
> δωσει ολες τις λεπτομερειες σε αυτον τον τυπα
> 
> Ron Lugue                           
> Network Consulting Engineer
> rlugue@cisco.com
> ...


Δε θέλω να ξέρω και δε με ενδιαφέρει με ποιόν μίλησες.
Το τί ξέρω και τι δέν έχω ανάγκη πλέον να το αποδείξω σε κανένα, πόσο μάλλον σε ανθρώπους που με αυτό το ύφος απευθύνονται σε μία κοινότητα πρόθυμη να βοηθήσει (το forum εννοώ).
Για την ιστορία πάρε και το ATM interface μου:

interface ATM0
 bandwidth 256
 no ip address
 ip virtual-reassembly
 atm vc-per-vp 64
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto
 pvc 8/35
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1

Άντε και καλή χρονιά.

----------


## gatoulas

> gatoulas δεν νομιζω να εχει κανει κατι λαθος αν είναι κανε  post το config σου.. αλλα και πάλι τι να το κάνω απο την στιγμη που ξέρω ότι με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις παίζει στο σπιτι του asimas  που είναι ενα χιλιομετρο απο δω που δεν παίζει οπότε δεν φταίνε οι ρυθμισεις...Θέμα συμβατότητας είναι και όχι απο λάθος ρυθμίσεις απο την στιγή που είναι δοκιμασμένες.


Είναι όμως περίεργο ρε συ. Αν και δεν έχω pstn γραμμή για να βάλω κάποιο να το δοκιμάσω αλλά ακόμη και σε εμένα με Siemens2 το πρόβλημα ξεπεράστηκε με IOS >= 12.4

----------


## Kserafeim

α,οποτε εχεις κανει αναβάθμιση..νομιζα οτι επαιζει το router σου ετσι οπως το πήρες...Θα το αναβαθμισω και εγω και ευχομαι να παίξει....

----------


## gatoulas

> α,οποτε εχεις κανει αναβάθμιση..νομιζα οτι επαιζει το router σου ετσι οπως το πήρες...Θα το αναβαθμισω και εγω και ευχομαι να παίξει....


Do so και θα δείς φώς

----------


## Kserafeim

θα προσπαθήσω να βρω την επομενη version μήπως παίξει σε αυτό..Καλη χρονιά σε ολους και χρονια πολλά

----------


## gatoulas

Παίζει με 12.4 και πάνω. Έ κανένα μουλάρι...  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Kserafeim

gatoulas μπορεις να μου στείλεις την 12,4 version ?

----------


## gatoulas

Δεν την έχω για 850, για 870 και πάνω  :Sad:  
Δε μου 'τυχε κανένας 850.
Δε μπορείς να τη βρείς από κανένα μουλάρι ή από τον προμηθευτή;
Τώρα αν θές να περιμένεις μπορώ να ψάξω...

----------


## Kserafeim

απο τον προμηθευτή δεν νομίζω... αν μπορεις να το βρεις θα με σώσεις..........................

----------


## gatoulas

Θα κοιτάξω αν και οι μέρες είναι δύσκολες

----------


## Kserafeim

thanks :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Kserafeim

Gatoulas βρήκες τιποτα τελικά ? Εγώ ψάχνω τόσο καιρό αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω με τιποτα...Οποιος μπορέσει να κάνει κατι.......

----------


## gatoulas

Κάνε ένα sh ver και πές μου το filename του IOS.

----------


## Kserafeim

To Version είναι 12.3 το έχω κάνει post και στη πρώτη σελίδα..... :Wink:

----------


## gatoulas

Δε βοηθάς  :Sad:  
Δε σου ζήτησα version. Filename λέω. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## euri

Κάτι σαν αυτό:



```
euriSOHO96>sh ver
Cisco IOS Software, SOHO96 Software (SOHO96-K9OY1-M), Version 12.3(11)T8, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc3)
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport
Copyright (c) 1986-2005 by Cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Thu 06-Oct-05 14:53 by kehsiao

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.2(11r)YV, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

euriSOHO96 uptime is 1 hour, 20 minutes
System returned to ROM by reload
System image file is "flash:soho96-k9oy1-mz.123-11.T8.bin"
```

----------


## Kserafeim

Ελα sorry αυτό είναι:

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YI1, RELEASE SOFTWARE
ROM: Cisco IOS Software, C850 Software (C850-ADVSECURITYK9-M), Version 12.3(8)YI
2, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Cicso_router uptime is 4 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c850-advsecurityk9-mz.123-8.YI2.bin"

----------


## Kserafeim

Το Firmware 12.4 gatoulas το βρήκα επιτέλους όποιος το θέλει ας στείλει pm.Δεν μπορώ όμως να φορτώσω το firmware...οταν παω να το κανω μεσω telnet μου βγαζει το εξής μηνυμα:
Reload to the ROM monitor disallowed from a telnet line.Set the configuration register boot bits to be non-zero....

----------


## gatoulas

Τί ακριβώς κάνεις; Άλλο firmware, άλλο IOS.
Πές μου το όνομα του αρχείου να δώ τι είναι.

----------


## pasas9

Τωρα εδω τι γινεται ακριβως;
Μισα λογια για λυση που δηθεν υπαρχει
και την ξερει μονο ενας.
Γιατι το συγκεκριμενο ios το εχω βαλει
και δεν συγχρονιζει το μηχανημα.
Συν τις αλλοις γνωριζουν και στην Infoquest 
και στη Cisco  το προβλημα αλλα λυση δεν εχουν δωσει,
τουλαχιστον οχι ακόμη.
Τι λεγαμε.....αυτα.

----------


## Kserafeim

Το ονομα του αρχείου είναι c850-advsecurityk9-mz[1].124-4.T1

----------


## gatoulas

Άρα δεν είναι firmware, είναι IOS. Θα σηκώσεις έναν TFTP server στο PC, θα σβήσεις το flash:soho96-k9oy1-mz.123-11.T8.bin που έχεις στη flash: και θα κάνεις upload το νέο c850-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T1.
Φυσικά γίνεται και με XModem αλλά αααρρργγγεεειιιιιι

----------


## Kserafeim

Τελικά λύση δεν θα βρω ποτέ μου φαίνεται.
Έκανα reset  το router για να το σετάρω και τελοσπάντων να βάλω το καινούριο firmware και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με το router.Όταν του έκανα reset μου έκανε ένα log fϊle το οποίο λέει το εξής

Reconnection Instructions for  10.10.10.1
saved on 18-Jan-2006
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you specified a new IP address for the LAN interface, you will lose your connection to the router when you click OK.
To reconnect, you must ensure that the PC is on the same subnet as the LAN interface.
1. Give your PC a static IP address on the same subnet (10.1.1.0) as the LAN interface.
2. Open a browser and enter the IP address you assigned to the LAN interface (http(s)://10.1.1.56).
3. Log in with the username and password you entered in the wizard.



Εκανα ότι λέει το Log  αλλά τίποτα..δεν μπορει το pc  να δεί το router..  :Sad:  Και εκτός αυτού στο Local area connection μου βγάζει limited or no connectivity!!!!!!Εχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα πιθανα ip subnet κτλ που λέει το Log  αλλά δεν λέει να επικοινωνήσει...το έτρεξα σαν default  από το cd  που δίνει η cisco αλλά και πάλι καμία απάντηση..Και να πώ οτι πρώτη φορά του κάνω reset.....Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος που να μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με το router.....Να δω πόσο θα τραβήξει αυτή η ιστορίααααααα..... :Thumbdown0:   :Evil:   :Sad:

----------


## gatoulas

Είναι προφανώς shutdown το Interface
Μπές με κονσόλα (τα default credentials είναι cisco), κάνε no shut τα faste Και το vlan iface, κάνε upload το IOS (OXI FIRMWARE), σεταρε το router και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## Kserafeim

για βοηθα λιγο με κονσολα πως μπαίνω..  ? ??και γιατί να μην κάνω μιας και θα δω το router μετα απο αυτό που λες το firmware 12.4 upload να τελειώνω μια και καλή.. ?

----------


## hedgehog

συνδέωντας το (μπλε αν θυμάμαι καλά) καλωδιάκi απο την μία πλευρά στην σειριακή του υπολογιστή και το άλλο άκρο στο console (αν θυμάμαι καλά και πάλι) του router  :Wink: 

--- ΕDIT

Κοίτα εδώ

----------


## Kserafeim

μάλλον καταλαβα τι λες με το μπλε το καλώδιο σειριακο μεσω hyperterminal..στα port settings χρειάζεται καποιες ρυθμίσεις ? τα bits per second,Data bits parity κτλ κτλ ? ? ?

----------


## hedgehog

Νομίζω πως ψάχνεις αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## gatoulas

9600/8/Ν/1
Γιατί τον στέλενει σε αυτό το link. Έχει IOS, απλά θέλει να κάνει αναβάθμιση (ΟΧΙ FIRMWARE ΛΕΜΕ ΡΕ KSERAFEIM!!!) σε 12.4
Επιπλέον έχασε και το connectivity (άλλαξε IP ή έκανε shutdown το interface).
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει βλέπω ότι δεν έχει ασχοληθεί στο παρελθόν με Cisco... οπότε http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...4.html#1006310
(Προχοχή, ξέχνα το tinyROM. Μέσω TFTP, αλλά πρώτα φτιάξε από console τα interfaces σου)

----------


## gatoulas

Επίσης μη μπερδεύεις του Cisco με τα διάφορα φτηνορουτέρια που κυκλοφορούν. Το IOS είναι ολόκληρο operating system. Άλλο πράγμα το firmware, το tinyROM κοκ.
Φαντάσου το router σαν ένα PC

----------


## pasas9

Αναβαθμιση σε Ios και firmware αντιστοιχα:

c850-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T1.bin

adsl_alc_20190.bin

Η αναβαθμιση του firmware προτεινετε να γινει εφοσον 
δεν συνδεθει το μηχανημα μετα την αναβαθμιση του Ios.

Το προβλημα δεν λυθηκε ,αλλα κατοπιν τηλ.
υποστηριξης με υπευθυνο του σερβις τις Infoquest,
και ρυθμισης παραμετρων του ρουτερ μεσω κονσολας
το μηχανημα συνδεεται κανονικα στο διαδικτυο!
Επειδη δεν ειμαι σε θεση να παραθεσω περισσοτερες τεχνικες λεπτομερειες,
σας δινω το *show run* με το οποιο συνδεθηκε το μηχανημα
για να εντοπισετε τις ρυθμισεις.
Αυτο που δεν γνωριζω ειναι κατα ποσον οι ρυθμισεις παίζουν και χωρις τις αναβαθμισεις.


```
 show run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 4522 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname yourname
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 $1$5Rod$icjTALKMkoNlc9dbFFl370
!
no aaa new-model
!
 --More--         resource policy
 --More--         !
 --More--         clock timezone PCTime 2
 --More--         clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
 --More--         ip subnet-zero
 --More--         no ip source-route
 --More--         no ip dhcp use vrf connected
 --More--         ip dhcp excluded-address 10.10.10.1
 --More--         !
 --More--         ip dhcp pool sdm-pool1
 --More--            import all
 --More--            network 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.0
 --More--            default-router 10.10.10.1 
 --More--         !
 --More--         !
 --More--         ip cef
 --More--         ip tcp synwait-time 10
 --More--         no ip bootp server
 --More--         ip domain name yourdomain.com
 --More--         ip name-server 193.92.150.3
 --More--         ip name-server 194.219.227.2
 --More--         ip ssh time-out 60
 --More--         ip ssh authentication-retries 2
 --More--         !
 --More--         !
 --More--         crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-3578041024
 --More--          enrollment selfsigned
 --More--          subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-3578041024
 --More--          revocation-check none
 --More--          rsakeypair TP-self-signed-3578041024
 --More--         !
 --More--         !
 --More--         crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-3578041024
 --More--          certificate self-signed 01
 --More--           3082024F 308201B8 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 
 --More--           31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 
 --More--           69666963 6174652D 33353738 30343130 3234301E 170D3035 31323238 32303433 
 --More--           31375A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 
 --More--           4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D33 35373830 
 --More--           34313032 3430819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 
 --More--           8100A997 035BAD76 35B09417 2BCA5387 E4876EB1 48774C05 1267F145 AE3551D4 
 --More--           32071282 77266635 188B4F61 7515C81A 1AD1C303 C319166F 0FCD4757 D2B382C8 
 --More--           229360E2 A25B2CA9 D4A49CF9 7264E088 B3AFFFEF 14672620 F9277754 5CE845FC 
 --More--           1D7849DD A56E0EF0 739DB20F 5748E3E5 8343BCB7 C84F0262 09C9BBFE 2C1BF825 
 --More--           AB730203 010001A3 77307530 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30220603 
 --More--           551D1104 1B301982 17796F75 726E616D 652E796F 7572646F 6D61696E 2E636F6D 
 --More--           301F0603 551D2304 18301680 14C787C0 A1446738 1BE6977E DCA51399 D3B1E242 
 --More--           18301D06 03551D0E 04160414 C787C0A1 4467381B E6977EDC A51399D3 B1E24218 
 --More--           300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050003 81810058 7E9A83A7 E11C7B68 B9B9DF7E 
 --More--           58336645 FD7B60B9 640E1DB6 4579C84D 846BDB7C 2BF4F64E 8D9004F6 AACF08A2 
 --More--           F36865E2 9A32FEAD 39079D57 16CE70F6 415F3F4D 9516FC26 ABD237EE 0055C17C 
 --More--           D2050B46 BAA512F1 7E8B3240 63F675B0 2A2E0A78 153554D4 646D1290 0C8E56F2 
 --More--           3E62BDA5 CBED6BF0 24CC6305 52F93226 573FB9
 --More--           quit
 --More--         username 
 --More--         !
 --More--         ! 
 --More--         !
 --More--         !
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface ATM0
 --More--          no ip address
 --More--          no ip redirects
 --More--          no ip unreachables
 --More--          no ip proxy-arp
 --More--          ip route-cache flow
 --More--          no atm ilmi-keepalive
 --More--          dsl operating-mode auto 
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 --More--          description $ES_WAN$$FW_OUTSIDE$
 --More--          pvc 8/35 
 --More--           encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
 --More--           dialer pool-member 1
 --More--          !
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface FastEthernet0
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface FastEthernet1
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface FastEthernet2
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface FastEthernet3
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface Vlan1
 --More--          description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 --More--          ip address 10.10.10.1 255.255.255.0
 --More--          no ip redirects
 --More--          no ip unreachables
 --More--          no ip proxy-arp
 --More--          ip nat inside
 --More--          ip virtual-reassembly
 --More--          ip route-cache flow
 --More--          ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
 --More--         !
 --More--         interface Dialer0
 --More--          ip address negotiated
 --More--          no ip redirects
 --More--          no ip unreachables
 --More--          no ip proxy-arp
 --More--          ip nat outside
 --More--          ip virtual-reassembly
 --More--          encapsulation ppp
 --More--          ip route-cache flow
 --More--          dialer pool 1
 --More--          dialer-group 1
 --More--          no cdp enable
 --More--          ppp authentication chap callin
 --More--          ppp chap hostname .ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr
 --More--          ppp chap password 
 --More--         !
 --More--         ip classless
 --More--         ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
 --More--         !
 --More--         ip http server
 --More--         ip http authentication local
 --More--         ip http secure-server
 --More--         ip http timeout-policy idle 5 life 86400 requests 10000
 --More--         ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
 --More--         !
 --More--         logging trap debugging
 --More--         access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
 --More--         access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
 --More--         access-list 1 permit 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255
 --More--         dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
 --More--         no cdp run
 --More--         !
 --More--         control-plane
 --More--         !
 --More--         banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 --More--          Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C
 --More--         !
 --More--         line con 0
 --More--          login local
 --More--          no modem enable
 --More--          transport output telnet
 --More--         line aux 0
 --More--          login local
 --More--          transport output telnet
 --More--         line vty 0 4
 --More--          privilege level 15
 --More--          login local
 --More--          transport input telnet ssh
 --More--         !
 --More--         scheduler max-task-time 5000
 --More--         scheduler allocate 4000 1000
 --More--         scheduler interval 500
 --More--         end
```

Eνα ευχαριστω απο μενα στον * υπευθυνο* του σερβις της Infoquest .
Οσοι χρειαζονται τις αναβαθμισεις ας γραψουν το Ηλ. ταχ. τους.

----------


## Kserafeim

Εσυ τι γλίτωσες τώρα να δουμε τι θα κανουμε και μεις....Εγω εκτος οτι δεν μπορώ να δω το router γιατί έχει γίνει το Interface shutdown έχασα και το καλωδίο DB-09 connector  για να συνδεθω με terminal...πηγα να κάνω παραγγελία ενα τέτοιο καλώδιο και εκτός ότι κάνει 15 ευρω σου έρχεται μετα απο κανα δυο βδομαδες!!!!Αφου αυτή δεν είναι λύση για το συγκεκριμένο προβλημα πήγα και αγόρασα ενα adaptoraki 3 ευρω το οποίο βάζεις το καλωδιο RJ45 και βγαίνει κατευθείαν σε εννίαπινο...ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ είναι οτι μολις ανοιξα την συσκευασία για να το χρησιμοποιησω ειδα οτι πρεπει να κανεις μονος σου τις συνδεσεις για τα καλώδια μπλε καφε πρασινο κτλ...!!!!!!!!!! Να μπεις σε αυτην την διαδικασια ειναι εντελώς Μ@λ@κι@ και στο ιντερνετ δεν νομιζω να το βρεις ευκολα....Μαλλον προβλεπεται να πηγαίνει στην Infoquest γιατι δεν αντεχεται άλλο!!!

----------


## pasas9

Μην το παρετε στραβα οι αναβαθμισεις υπαρχουν σε gmail λογαριασμο.
γι αυτο δεν εχω βαλει συνδεσμο. 
Γιατι καποιος μου ανεφερε κατι για τιμη. :Thumbdown0:

----------


## Oav051

Καλισπερα σε ολους. Εκανα την κινηση αλλαξα τον linksys mou router σε εναν 857.
Απο τοτε εχο το παρακατω προβλημα. η ταχητυτες στο download ειναι ιδιες με 1 64κ isdn modem. οσο για το upload ειναι σχετικα καλες 230kbs. σας στελνω το running config. To IOS του router ειναι 12,3(8)ΥΙ1 και του sdm einai 2.2a. ευχαριστω.



```
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 2774 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 17:58:41 PCTime Wed Feb 8 2006 by iceman
! NVRAM config last updated at 17:51:20 PCTime Wed Feb 8 2006 by iceman
!
version 12.3
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Cisco
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 warnings
enable secret 5 **********************
!
username iceman privilege 15 secret 5 **************************
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1
!
ip dhcp pool sdm-pool1
   import all
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   dns-server 195.170.0.1 195.170.2.2 
   default-router 192.168.1.1 
!
!
ip cef
ip domain name myhome
ip name-server 195.170.0.1
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
no ftp-server write-enable
!
!
!
! 
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.2 point-to-point
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet2
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet3
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface Dot11Radio0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 no cdp enable
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$ES_LAN$
 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname sx-ice@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 0 *******
 ppp pap sent-username sx-ice@otenet.gr password 0 *******
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 5 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
!
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
control-plane
!
banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport preferred all
 transport output all
line aux 0
 transport preferred all
 transport output all
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport preferred all
 transport input telnet ssh
 transport output all
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
end
```

----------


## Panosz

Το πρόβλημα ίσως το λύνει η αλλαγή στην παράμετρο DSL operating-mode,

Οι τιμες είναι :
>  ansi-dmt  ANSI full rate mode 
>  auto      auto detect mode 
>  itu-dmt   ITU full rate mode 
Από το config δινεις :interface ATM0 και εν συνεχεία μία από τις πιο πανω τιμές, με κάποια ποιθανά να παίξει.

----------


## wintech2003

> Καλισπερα σε ολους. Εκανα την κινηση αλλαξα τον linksys mou router σε εναν 857.
> Απο τοτε εχο το παρακατω προβλημα. η ταχητυτες στο download ειναι ιδιες με 1 64κ isdn modem. οσο για το upload ειναι σχετικα καλες 230kbs. σας στελνω το running config. To IOS του router ειναι 12,3(8)ΥΙ1 και του sdm einai 2.2a. ευχαριστω.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Απ'οτι βλέπω εχει ξαναναφερθεί παρόμοιο πρόβλημα εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27577

Τί IOS έχεις?

Δωσε

Router#show ver

Και πες μας τι λεει στην γραμμή:



```
System image file is "flash:[...]"
```

----------


## Oav051

Εχουμε και λεμε. Παιδες να πω και ενα ευχαριστω ασχετα εαν παιξουν η οχι τα οσα μου πειτε.
Δυστιχο φιλε Panoz , παλι το ιδιο ειναι και με τα 2 dsl operiting mode. Καθε πληροφορια καλο δεχουμενη.
System image file is "flash:c850-advsecurityk9-mz.123-8.YI1.bin

----------


## Oav051

Δεν ξερω τι να πω. Ο router παιζει κανονικα με το τελευταιο IOS . Σας ευχαριστω ολους. . Τωρα εχουμε και νεο project. QOS. Ξερει κανεις πως παιζουν αυτα τα futures?

----------


## wintech2003

Επαιξε χωρις να κάνεις αλλαγή στο configuration σου?

Δηλαδή απλά και μόνο με την αλλαγή του IOS ή έκανες και το config όλο απο την αρχή?

----------


## Oav051

μονο με την αλλαγη του IOS. Δεν αλλαξα τιποτα στον Configuration. :One thumb up:

----------


## wintech2003

Cool  :One thumb up:  

Αρα κάτι παιζει με το IOS με οποίο γίνονται shipped τα Cisco 857 αφου το πρόβλημα αυτό ξαναπαρουσιάστηκε και σε άλλο χρήστη.

Τί γινεται λοιπόν με χρήστες που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε κάποια νεότερη IOS version? Μήπως θα έπρεπε η Cisco Hellas (αν το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μόνο σε ελληνικές παρτίδες) να βγάλει κάποιο fix που να μπορουν να το κατεβάσουν όλοι έστω βάζοντας το Serial Nr. του μηχανήματος, χωρίς να πρέπει να τρέχουν από εκεί που το αγόρασαν (οπού και αυτοί -τα καταστήματα πληφορικής- πολύ πιθανόν να μην εχουν πρόσβαση για να κατεβάσουν IOS απο την Cisco)?

----------


## Oav051

στα καταστηματα πληροφορικης δεν θα βρει ακρη ο τελικος χρηστης. Πρεπει να μιλησει με τον εισαγωγεα η την cisco direct.

----------


## wintech2003

Μάλλον το πρόβλημα ειναι στο firmware που τρέχει στο DSL chipset με την version που έρχονται τα 857.

Εδώ λεει οτι τα IOS 12.3(8)YI1, 12.3(8)YI2, 12.3(14)YT, 12.3(14)YT1, and 12.4(2)T1 εχουν το firmware 2.5.011, ενώ το IOS 12.4(4)T έχει το 2.5.27.

Μηπως εκεί παιζεται το παιχνίδι?

Ισως αν το πρόβλημα το έχουν και άλλοι, μπορέσουμε με την εγκριση της Cisco Hellas να δώσουμε download link για όσους έχουν προβλημα, όπως έγινε και στην περίπτωση του Thm@

----------


## Oav051

τοτε η moderators να βαλουν ενα link καπου στο site για να το δουν και να μας που οσοι εχουν τετοιο προβλημα

----------


## slaybas

> Αναβαθμιση σε Ios και firmware αντιστοιχα:
> 
> c850-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T1.bin
> 
> adsl_alc_20190.bin
> 
> Η αναβαθμιση του firmware προτεινετε να γινει εφοσον 
> δεν συνδεθει το μηχανημα μετα την αναβαθμιση του Ios.
> 
> ...


Μάλλον φαίνεται ότι την πάτησα και εγώ.....το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω...

----------


## wintech2003

Cisco 857?

----------


## slaybas

> Cisco 857?


 Δυστυχως.......υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει το ios για να δουλέψει;

Bρέθηκε!!!!

----------


## slaybas

Έβαλα το νέο ios αλλα μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα ξέρει κανείς γιατί;

Άκυρο παιδια είχα κάνει λάθος στο image file που φορτώνει
sorry



C850 series (Board ID: 2-149) platform with 65536 Kbytes of main memory

Booting flash:/C850-A~1.bin
Error opening: flash:/C850-A~1.bin

System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YI1, RELEASE SOFTWARE
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport
Copyright (c) 2005 by cisco Systems, Inc.

C850 series (Board ID: 2-149) platform with 65536 Kbytes of main memory

Invalid device ID: :

System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YI1, RELEASE SOFTWARE
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport
Copyright (c) 2005 by cisco Systems, Inc.

C850 series (Board ID: 2-149) platform with 65536 Kbytes of main memory

Booting flash:/C850-A~1.BIN
Self decompressing the image : #################################################
################### [OK]

----------


## Kserafeim

Μετα απο τόσες προσπάθειες τελικώς το routeraki πήρε τα πάνω του και είναι έτοιμο να δουλέψει με την νέα έκδοση 12.4 ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με βοήθησαν....





Σεραφείμ  :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## RuffCut

εχω τον 1721 και αντιμετωπιζα τα ιδια προβληματα.
κανει ping προς τα έξω αλλα οχι ιντερνετ

μετα απο παρα πολυ παιδεμα με το configuration
αποφάσισα να αλλαξω IOS

έβαλα το παρακάτω

c1700-y7-mz.124-5.bin

o router μου ειναι ο 1721, 

οποτε ψαξε για αντιστοιχο IOS για τον 857

αυτο ειναι μια λυση που μου εχει παιξει ήδη σε 857

flash:c850-advsecurityk9-mz.123-8.YI1.bin


απο οτι καταλαβα ομως εχεις ηδη βρει λυση!!

----------


## Kserafeim

flash:c850-advsecurityk9-mz.123-8.YI1.bin εγω αυτό είχα στην αρχή απο default δηλαδη που το πήρα αυτό είχε πάνω όταν όμως έβαλα το 12.4 λειτουργησε κανονικά  :Smile:

----------


## Oav051

Καλημέρα στο ποιο έγκυρο forum

Θέλω να ρωτήσω ποιο είναι το τελευταίο ios για τον Cisco 857w και εάν κάποιος είναι εύκολο να μου το δώσει. Το IOS που έχω τώρα πάνω είναι το 12.4(4)Τ1

Γιατί? Έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το firewall και συγκεκριμένα με την εντολή 

Audit-trail την οποία δεν την αναγνωρίζει. 

Δεν πιστεύω πως κάνω λάθος στης εντολές μια και το sdm στο automatic config την βγάζει και αυτό.

Επίσης πως μπορώ να εκμεταλευτο στο full τον 857w και με πιο IOS και συγκεκριμένα το QOS , IPS και κάποιες άλλες ρυθμίσεις μέσα στο firewall?
Μου λέει πως το ios δεν είναι supported
Ευχαριστώ πολύ .

----------


## wintech2003

Ενα show ver plz  :Smile:

----------


## Oav051

> Ενα show ver plz


 
Cisco IOS Software, C850 Software (C850-ADVSECURITYK9-M), Version 12.4(4)T1, REL
EASE SOFTWARE (fc4)
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport
Copyright (c) 1986-2005 by Cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Thu 22-Dec-05 03:04 by ccai

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YI1, RELEASE SOFTWARE

uptime is 12 minutes
System returned to ROM by reload
System image file is "flash:c850-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T1.bin"


This product contains cryptographic features and is subject to United
States and local country laws governing import, export, transfer and
use. Delivery of Cisco cryptographic products does not imply
third-party authority to import, export, distribute or use encryption.
Importers, exporters, distributors and users are responsible for
compliance with U.S. and local country laws. By using this product you
agree to comply with applicable laws and regulations. If you are unable
to comply with U.S. and local laws, return this product immediately.

A summary of U.S. laws governing Cisco cryptographic products may be found at:
http://www.cisco.com/wwl/export/crypto/tool/stqrg.html

If you require further assistance please contact us by sending email to
export@cisco.com.

Cisco 857W (MPC8272) processor (revision 0x100) with 59392K/6144K bytes of memor
y.
Processor board ID FHK093911GP
MPC8272 CPU Rev: Part Number 0xC, Mask Number 0x10
4 FastEthernet interfaces
1 ATM interface
1 802.11 Radio
128K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
20480K bytes of processor board System flash (Intel Strataflash)

Configuration register is 0x2102 

 :Whistle:

----------


## cprotopapas

> Επίσης πως μπορώ να εκμεταλευτο στο full τον 857w και με πιο IOS και συγκεκριμένα το QOS , IPS και κάποιες άλλες ρυθμίσεις μέσα στο firewall?
> Μου λέει πως το ios δεν είναι supported
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ .


Τι θες να κάνεις ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ;

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...08045001e.html 
και
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...08045d283.html

----------


## karavagos

> Γιατί? Έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το firewall και συγκεκριμένα με την εντολή 
> 
> Audit-trail την οποία δεν την αναγνωρίζει. 
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω πως κάνω λάθος στης εντολές μια και το sdm στο automatic config την βγάζει και αυτό.


To "audit-trail" ορίζεται ανά firewall policy. Αν δεν σου δουλεύει (τι ακριβώς δίνεις και τι σου επιστρέφεται?), δοκίμασε το "ip inspect audit-trail" που είναι global.

----------


## Oav051

> Τι θες να κάνεις ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ;


 


Θέλω να παίξω με την επιλογή P2P μέσα από το Firewall βασικά , όπως επίσης να φτιάξω το IPS για καλύτερο security.Το QOS το θέλω να περιορίσω την ταχύτητα που τρώνε τα P2P για το αδελφάκι μου το έχει ξεφτιλίσει λίγο με τα LOST και κάποια αλλά downloads που κάνει




> To "audit-trail" ορίζεται ανά firewall policy. Αν δεν σου δουλεύει (τι ακριβώς δίνεις και τι σου επιστρέφεται?), δοκίμασε το "ip inspect audit-trail" που είναι global.


appfw policy-name SDM_MEDIUM
application im aol
service default action reset alarm
service text-chat action reset alarm
server deny name login.oscar.aol.com
server deny name toc.oscar.aol.com
server deny name oam-d09a.blue.aol.com
audit-trail on
exit
application im msn
service default action allow alarm
service text-chat action allow alarm
server permit name messenger.hotmail.com
server permit name gateway.messenger.hotmail.com
server permit name webmessenger.msn.com
audit-trail on
exit
application http
port-misuse im action reset alarm
exit
application im yahoo
service default action reset alarm
service text-chat action reset alarm
server deny name scs.msg.yahoo.com
server deny name scsa.msg.yahoo.com
server deny name scsb.msg.yahoo.com
server deny name scsc.msg.yahoo.com
server deny name scsd.msg.yahoo.com
server deny name messenger.yahoo.com
server deny name cs16.msg.dcn.yahoo.com
server deny name cs19.msg.dcn.yahoo.com
server deny name cs42.msg.dcn.yahoo.com
server deny name cs53.msg.dcn.yahoo.com
server deny name cs54.msg.dcn.yahoo.com
server deny name ads1.vip.scd.yahoo.com
server deny name radio1.launch.vip.dal.yahoo.com
server deny name in1.msg.vip.re2.yahoo.com
server deny name data1.my.vip.sc5.yahoo.com
server deny name address1.pim.vip.mud.yahoo.com
server deny name edit.messenger.yahoo.com
server deny name http.pager.yahoo.com
server deny name privacy.yahoo.com
server deny name csa.yahoo.com
server deny name csb.yahoo.com
server deny name csc.yahoo.com
audit-trail on
exit
exit

Μου βγάζει error όταν πάει να περάσει το audit-trail on και σταματάει στο πρώτο Policy.

Πάντως δεν θα με χάλαγε το τελευταίο IOS του router εάν το έχει κάποιος και φυσικά μπορεί να το μοιραστεί . Νομίζω είναι το 12.4(9)Τ εάν δεν κάνω λάθος :Worthy:

----------


## cprotopapas

> Θέλω να παίξω με την επιλογή P2P μέσα από το Firewall βασικά , όπως επίσης να φτιάξω το IPS για καλύτερο security.Το QOS το θέλω να περιορίσω την ταχύτητα που τρώνε τα P2P για το αδελφάκι μου το έχει ξεφτιλίσει λίγο με τα LOST και κάποια αλλά downloads που κάνει


Εκτός από τα δύο links που παράθεσα παραπάνω,δές και αυτό.

----------


## limassol

ρε παιδιά εχω μπερδευτεί....θέλω new router και έλεγα το 857 αλλά με αυτά που βλέπω με αποπέρνεται...θα χρειαστώ να κάνω όλα αυτά αμα το πάρω? isp έχω τελλάς...pls help me asap να δώ τι θα πάρω  :Very Happy:  thx

----------

